# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  اسرار الحب عند الرجل

## اجمل حب

للرجال طرق غريبة في التعبير عن حبهم بطرق غير تقليدية وغير مباشرةقد تكون بحركات معينة يقوم بها الرجل أو بكلمة لطيفة أو غير ذلك من الأساليب 
التي قد لا تكونين منتبهة إليها هنا توضيح لبعض الحركات التي يعبر بها الرجال عن حبهم بصمت ..!- أن تضبطيه ينظر في عينيك .. 
حيث أن الرجل الغير مهتم عادة ما يكون ينظر إلى النساء بطريقة مختلفة وتكون
أولوياته في النظر مختلفة عن الرجل الذي يحب فعلا. 
-الرجل المحب يحب ان تكون المراه التي معه اصدق الناس اليه بحيث لا تخبي عنه اي شي حتى لو كان الأمر يحزنه ويجرحه.
-الرجل المحب ستجدينه ينظر في عينيك ليسير أعماق روحك وليحاول استيعاب 
أي حركة قد تساعده في معرفة طبيعة مشاعرك نحوه. 
-الرجل المحب ستجدينه يجهز أو يدعوك لكل الانواع التي تفضلينها أنت تعد هذه من الطرق الغير 
مباشرة التي يحاول فيها أن يخبرك انه يريدك أن تكوني جزءا من حياته .. فحاولي الاستماعإلى مخططاته المستقبلية من خلالها .. ويمكنك أن تعرفي إذا ما كانت هذه الخطط تشمل شريكة حياته أم انه ليس مستعدا بعد. 
- الرجل المحب تجدينه يحاول الوقوف إلى جانبك بشكل ملحوظ في الأماكن العامة، فالرجال 
العزاب أو غير الجديين تجدهم دائما يبحثون عن حب جديد في كل مكان يدخلون إليه ولذلك 
إذا وجدت أن الرجل يحرص أن يدخل معك إلى أي مكان عام دون أن يتقدم أو يتأخر فان ذلك 
يعني انه ليس في حالة بحث مما يعطي الانطباع انه ملتزم معك وجدي جدا في علاقته بك. 
- الرجل الذي يحبك بصدق لن يفزع إذا ما قمت بمسك هاتفه الخاص إذا فعل ذلك فانه يقصد
انه قد أنهى جميع علاقاته السابقة وانه لا يوجد غيرك في حياته لذلك فهو غير خائف أن تقومي
بالعبث بهاتفه أو حتى الإجابة على مكالماته

أهم الأمور التي تجذب الرجال للنساء فكانت كآلاتي- المرأة المستقلة التي تستطيع الاعتناء بنفسها والتي لا تخشى من تجربة كل ما هو جديد، 
وهي كذلك امرأة منطلقة تحب السفر والتعرف على أشخاص جدد بالإضافة إلى عدم حاجتها 
إلى رجل يقوم على تلبية كل رغباتها. 
- المرأة الجميلة المغرية تجذب الرجال ولكن يصر الرجال على أن لا يكون الإغراء مبالغا به إلى 
الحد الذي يخرج عن غايته بحيث تصبح المرأة تميل إلى الابتذال اكثر من الجمال. 
- المرأة الذكية وهي التي تشعر الرجل بحبها بطريقة ذكية وتكتفي بالتلميح دون التصريح بحيث
تبقي الرجل في حالة ترقب وتحفز، ويجمع الرجال أن العلاقة الزوجية تكون أمتع إذا ما تخللتها 
اللمسات الصغيرة التي تضيفها المرأة على علاقتها بالرجل. 
- المرأة التي تكون بالإضافة إلى الحبيبة الصديقة، بمعنى أن لا تكون العلاقة تقليدية مملة بل أن
يكون الزوجان يستمتعان بصحبة بعضهما كالأصدقاء وان يتبادلا النكات والضحك وبهذا تتحلل العلاقة 
من القيود التقليدية التي تثقل كاهل أي علاقة زوجية تقليدية. 
- يحب الرجال المرأة التي لا تمارس الضغوط عليهم لتحقيق ما تريده . يجمع الرجال أن هذا الأمر 
من اكثر الأمور التي تنفرهم من المرأة حيث لا يستطيع معظمهم تحمل ضغط المرأة المستمر 
مما يساهم في فشل العلاقات الزوجية. 
هذا بالنسبة للمرأة المثالية في عيون الرجل أما فيما يخص الرجل المثالي فكان هذا الموضوع 
موضوع جدلي منذ الأزل وذلك بسبب اختلاف أذواق النساء ببساطة، حيث أن هناك البعض ممن 
يفضلنه قويا خشنا أما أخريات فيفضلنه حنونا و وسيما. 

نظرا لتعدد الأذواق والرغبات فان تحديد هوية ومواصفات الرجل المثالي تغدو اقرب إلى الاستحالة

صفات الرجل المثالي- هو الرجل الذي يهتم بالمرأة عاطفيا و روحيا، حتى عندما لا تكون المرأة بحاجة لهذا الاهتمام أو
حتى إذا لم تطلبه. 
- الرجل المثالي لا ينسى أبدا أعياد الميلاد والذكرى السنوية للزواج. 
- الرجل المثالي على جانب عالي جدا من الرومانسية بحيث يملئ المنزل بالحب و باللفتات الجميلة 
و الشاعرية. 
- الرجل المثالي لا يأخذ حب المرأة وحياته معها كأمر مفروغ منه، بل يعمل دائما على أن يشعر 
المرأة بحبه و بتقديره لها ولأهمية وجودها في حياته. 
- الرجل المثالي يحافظ على وعوده و التزاماته. 
- هذا الرجل يكون نزيها مستقيما صادقا وشخصا مخلصا ومتفانيا في عمله. 
- الرجل المثالي يكون قادرا على التواصل مع زوجته ولا يقوم بكبت أية أفكار عن شريكة حياته. 
- هذا الرجل منطلق في الحياة ويحب الرقص ويتقنه. 
- يجعل المرأة تشعر بأنها أهم شخص بالنسبة له وأن لا يكون هذا شعوره في مرحلة الخطبة فقط. 
- يستطيع أن يستمع للمرأة وأن يتفهم همومها دون أن يتهمها بالسخف والسطحية. 
- هذا الرجل يستطيع أن يحدد الفرق بين الزوجة و ألام. 
- يدرك هذا الرجل تماما انه اسعد إنسان على وجه البسيطة لأنة يحظى بحبك

لكن هناك بعض الرجال من لا يستطيع ان يعبر عن شعوره تجاه حبيبته او انه لا يستطيع ان يواجهها وهؤلاء اصدق في حبهم من غيرهم.. وهؤلاء هم الأتعس حظا لانهم لا يعرفون كيف يحسسوا الشريكه بما في قلوبهم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

موضوعك حلو كتيييير..
يسلمو ..
 :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

مشكور موضوع حلو

----------


## اجمل حب

> موضوعك حلو كتيييير..
> يسلمو ..


المهم ان الموضوع نال اعجابكم وشكرا للرد

----------


## اجمل حب

> مشكور موضوع حلو


شكرا للرد وللاهتمام

----------

